
Pig War (1859) - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War_(1859)
======
Tiktaalik
In reading these sorts of stories what I always wonder about the sort of
wildly optimistic and risk taking personalities that would decide to settle
down in some land where the overseeing government is not yet known.

~~~
int_19h
Oregon Country had government (or governments) long before it formally became
part of US and Canada, respectively, it just happened to be an ad-hoc one that
grew organically out of necessity.

------
soperj
That was a great read. Considering I'm from the area, it's weird that I've
never heard anything about it.

~~~
int_19h
The British and American camps are still a major tourist attraction on San
Juan.

------
stcredzero
Five plus eighteen fifty four / Charles declares a Pig War!

